# Bent Tank Frame CWC Roadmaster



## Tamavater (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi everyone! I'm looking for a CWC bent tank bike. Looking for the bent tank with a curved down tube. Mostly interested in original paint but will consider all. Interested in frames/fork only or projects or complete bikes. 

Pics of frame for reference.

Let me know what you have, thanks!


----------



## Tamavater (Jan 27, 2019)

Bump.


----------



## zedsn (Jan 27, 2019)

I have a complete 1937-38 roadmaster bent tank bike that had an amature red color restoration years ago but all the chrome was redone and it has a truss rod fork but I also have a period correct prewar cwc springer for it. I was going to redo the whole bike but never got around to it. If you are interested let me know.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 28, 2019)

I have half of one for sale !


----------



## Tamavater (Feb 1, 2019)

Still looking. Prefer original paint. Thanks!


----------



## Tamavater (Feb 7, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Tamavater (Feb 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Tamavater (Feb 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## LarzBahrs (Feb 21, 2019)

Ive got one. Its quiet a project and isnt original paint by any means but Im letting it go for 150.


----------



## Tamavater (Feb 28, 2019)

Still looking for a original paint frame thanks!


----------



## Tamavater (Mar 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Tamavater (Jun 19, 2019)

Bump


----------

